# 7-17-12 panama City inshore / looking for fishing partner



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone fishing inshore tomorrow morning anywhere near panama city? Im new to p.c. and plan to go wade a grass flat. I just thought maybe someone else was going that i could tag along with. New to the area.. not new to fishing (grew up fishing chactawhatchee bay) if anyone is going let me know!! Thanks, Mike


----------

